# What kind of music do you all listen to?



## msdolittle

When you aren't caring for fishies?

I have always liked rock. For awhile it was 70's rock, then I was into the 80's thing......now its modern. My favorite bands/artists are Tool, APC, any band with Chris Cornell in the lead, Mudvayne, Rob Zombie, Coldplay........there are so many actually. I'm sortof narrow minded about music........no country, no rap, no r&b........

You guys?


----------



## rywill

i mostly listen to rap and R&B


----------



## LittlePuff

Beatles, The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Fiona Apple, Kate Bush, Natalie Merchant, Julieta Venegas.

Kim


----------



## Guest

I like this- 

http://lotsoffish.tripod.com/music/04_po-jama_people.wma


----------



## msdolittle

I like the music.......reminds me of someone. Who?? Jimi Hendrix maybe??


----------



## Mobydock

Pretty much anything that isn't of a recent genre(ie. hip-hop, dance, trance, house, etc...), but mostly rock. 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's rock(most varieties), folk, country, blues, jazz, R&B, pop, big band, classical. I keep more music on my computer than most radio stations, but radio stations are generally hit songs from one genre, not entire albums. By R&B and pop I mean James Brown, Barry White, Jackson 5, not this new stuff.


----------



## flamingo

chiodos,The used, from first to last, as I lay dying, armor for sleep, panic! at the disco,fallout boy, atreyu, bullet for my valentine, AFI, and a whole lot more...

I guess you could say I listen to "different" music. I love rockish type music, I hate rap and country, etc.


----------



## fishboy

Modst Mouse is good. I also like Robert Randolph, DFA 1979, and some good oldies. Right now...the song "cocaine" is stuck in my head, "If wanna hang out. You gotta take a round. Cocaine"


----------



## mrmoby

Mobydock said:


> Pretty much anything that isn't of a recent genre(ie. hip-hop, dance, trance, house, etc...), but mostly rock. 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's rock(most varieties), folk, country, blues, jazz, R&B, pop, big band, classical. I keep more music on my computer than most radio stations, but radio stations are generally hit songs from one genre, not entire albums. By R&B and pop I mean James Brown, Barry White, Jackson 5, not this new stuff.


That sounds a lot like how my taste runs. You should check out Shaggy's classic rock forum.


----------



## leveldrummer

hehe, i like some weird stuff... into the moat, meshuggah, as i lay dying, cannae, zao, killswitch engage, AND THIS KILLER NEW BAND, CALLED THIRTY THREE YEARS!! YOU CAN CHECK THEM OUT AT MYSPACE.COM/33YEARS (my new band)


----------



## MonknSharona

My fav: The Cure

Other than that, anything 80s!


----------



## Torpedo

im a hippy... Grateful Dead, Phish, Widespread Panic, etc.

but i love rock from just about any decade, too. early 90's is my favorite with 70's holding a strong 2nd place.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ramones Forever!!!

Weird AL Yankovic & I lived a few blocks apart when we were kids, so naturally I'm a big fan of his, too.


----------



## Georgia Peach

I like a wide variety - metal, rock, country and blues - NO rap


----------



## AshleytheGreat

flamingonhot said:


> chiodos,The used, from first to last, as I lay dying, armor for sleep, panic! at the disco,fallout boy, atreyu, bullet for my valentine, AFI, and a whole lot more...
> 
> I guess you could say I listen to "different" music. I love rockish type music, I hate rap and country, etc.




That not different, EVERYONE your age [including myself] listens to that stuff.


Ummm, im the the #1 EMINEM fan 


But i guess I cant cause im emo, right guys? hahhaah


----------



## IloveCichlids

I am into some of the new harder rock, Breaking Benjamin (one of my favorites) Sevendust, Mudvayne, Tool, A Perfect Circle, Chevelle, Dark New Day, Trapt, Mourningside, 12 Stones, Gizmachi, Crossfade, Papa Roach, to name a few. I like the STL local rock seen, 13 days (check them out on myspace if you have one) Rustedshine (one of the top local bands right now) Sted-fast, Left for dead, Sonic Reducer. I also like some House and trance music, Paul Oakenfold, DJ Irene, DJ Tiesto, Carl Cox, Mark Farina, Bennie Bennassi, Darude. I also like classical rock and some 70's 80's stuff.
I wven get into some classical at time. I listen to some hip hop and rap but not nearly as much as I used too. not too much country but there are a few good ones out there. My music intrerest is extremely widespread. OH, you gotta love the jam bands also, especially Widespread Panic.


----------



## flamingo

Ashley, yeah I guess lol. Most people at my school listen to rap all the time and it's like shut up!!!

And yes...emo...totally....lol


----------



## cheseboy

I listen to:

Pink Floyd
Queen
Steve Miller
Led zeppelin
Jimi Hendrix
...


----------



## Georgia Peach

IloveCichlids said:


> I am into some of the new harder rock, Breaking Benjamin (one of my favorites) Sevendust, Mudvayne, Tool, A Perfect Circle, Chevelle, Dark New Day, Trapt, Mourningside, 12 Stones, Gizmachi, Crossfade, Papa Roach, to name a few. I like the STL local rock seen, 13 days (check them out on myspace if you have one) Rustedshine (one of the top local bands right now) Sted-fast, Left for dead, Sonic Reducer. I also like some House and trance music, Paul Oakenfold, DJ Irene, DJ Tiesto, Carl Cox, Mark Farina, Bennie Bennassi, Darude. I also like classical rock and some 70's 80's stuff.
> I wven get into some classical at time. I listen to some hip hop and rap but not nearly as much as I used too. not too much country but there are a few good ones out there. My music intrerest is extremely widespread. OH, you gotta love the jam bands also, especially Widespread Panic.


I Love Tool!


----------



## Chazwick

fishboy said:


> Modst Mouse is good. I also like Robert Randolph, DFA 1979, and some good oldies. Right now...the song "cocaine" is stuck in my head, "If wanna hang out. You gotta take a round. Cocaine"


My god i love that Eric Clapton single.

Anywho, i pretty much like any music, my main genre is heavy rock / punk / ska music, you know that sort of thing, anything with a lot of guitar, bass and drums going on... i love Nirvana and Foo Fighters  
I also have a strong liking for Johnny Cashs' music, i've been listening to it for years, his song 'Hurt' is heartbreaking </3


----------



## Georgia Peach

Chazwick said:


> My god i love that Eric Clapton single.
> 
> Anywho, i pretty much like any music, my main genre is heavy rock / punk / ska music, you know that sort of thing, anything with a lot of guitar, bass and drums going on... i love Nirvana and Foo Fighters
> I also have a strong liking for Johnny Cashs' music, i've been listening to it for years, his song 'Hurt' is heartbreaking </3



Yeah, Johnny Cash kicks butt! Im kinda shocked that someone your age would like his music


----------



## IloveCichlids

GP are you ready for the new Tool album coming out in I believe is may? They say that is going to be heavy, back towards the Opiate album a bit.


----------



## msdolittle

I didn't know there was a new album coming! Awesome, I'll keep my eyes peeled for it!


----------



## msdolittle

Sweet! I just checked out their site to see what it will be called.


----------



## CVV1

flamingonhot said:


> chiodos,The used, from first to last, as I lay dying, armor for sleep, panic! at the disco,fallout boy, atreyu, bullet for my valentine, AFI, and a whole lot more...
> 
> I guess you could say I listen to "different" music. I love rockish type music, I hate rap and country, etc.


 YOU LIKE CHIODOS!!!!!! I love them they rule. My favorite song is Expired in Goreville. I also like The Fall of Troy.


----------



## flamingo

CVV1....YOUR THE ONE WHO GOT ME HOOKED ON THEY'RE SONGS! lmfao.

You showed me a song one time on chat and have listened to they're songs ever since.


----------



## leveldrummer

IloveCichlids said:


> GP are you ready for the new Tool album coming out in I believe is may? They say that is going to be heavy, back towards the Opiate album a bit.


TOOL ARE GODDDDSSSS!!! CANT BELIEVE I LEFT THEM OFF MY LIST. I SHOULD GET SLAPPED.


----------



## Georgia Peach

IloveCichlids said:


> GP are you ready for the new Tool album coming out in I believe is may? They say that is going to be heavy, back towards the Opiate album a bit.



You betcha!


----------



## CVV1

flamingonhot said:


> CVV1....YOUR THE ONE WHO GOT ME HOOKED ON THEY'RE SONGS! lmfao.
> 
> You showed me a song one time on chat and have listened to they're songs ever since.


Oh yeah. Well thats pretty cool Chiodos is spreading in popularity!


----------



## msdolittle

leveldrummer said:


> TOOL ARE GODDDDSSSS!!! CANT BELIEVE I LEFT THEM OFF MY LIST. I SHOULD GET SLAPPED.



Um, YES you should be slapped for that!!! Shame on you.


----------



## Georgia Peach

leveldrummer said:


> TOOL ARE GODDDDSSSS!!! CANT BELIEVE I LEFT THEM OFF MY LIST. I SHOULD GET SLAPPED.



:chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: 



Hows that?? :mrgreen:


----------



## leveldrummer

thanks peach, i think im comming to my senses


----------



## Georgia Peach

we will let you slide this time.. DONT let it happen again.. LMAO


----------



## msdolittle

How did you forget them?? I mentioned them in my original post! Hm......they must not be THAT important to you. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## guppyart

personally for me most of the music I am currently enjoying is from europe.
Sonota artica, Stratovarious, Within temptation, Nightwish, Lacuna coil, Dragonforce, Apocalyptica, Children of bodom, Excalion, Wintersun.
I have lots of other more common bands but most of the stuff I here on the radio sucks really bad.


----------



## Shaggy

msdolittle said:


> When you aren't caring for fishies?
> 
> I have always liked rock. For awhile it was 70's rock, then I was into the 80's thing......now its modern. My favorite bands/artists are Tool, APC, any band with Chris Cornell in the lead, Mudvayne, Rob Zombie, Coldplay........there are so many actually. I'm sortof narrow minded about music........no country, no rap, no r&b........
> 
> You guys?


I'm am oneside too, but you need to get rid of coldpay. You like mudvayne and coldplay?? 

I also like classic rock. As you can tell why I own this other forum too  http://www.classicrockforums.com


----------



## wildtiger

My favorite is country music however I do enjoy other music as well.


----------



## Mobydock

guppyart said:


> personally for me most of the music I am currently enjoying is from europe.
> Sonota artica, Stratovarious, Within temptation, Nightwish, Lacuna coil, Dragonforce, Apocalyptica, Children of bodom, Excalion, Wintersun.
> I have lots of other more common bands but most of the stuff I here on the radio sucks really bad.


 I haven't heard the rest, but Apocalyptica is pretty sweet. It's amazing how well "nothing else matters" sounds with just a quartet playing it.


----------



## viperx70

So much music.... I like most rock, but not this EMO crap. I really love oldschool rock, especially Zeppelin. Modest Mouse is awesome, Primus is mind-blowing. Claypool is the master of all things bass. Old punk, like the clash is great. Ska owns, too. Anyone even remotely interested in ska should look into Streetlight Manifesto, Catch 22, and The Know How.


----------



## Sprite42

Give me the rockers.... AC/DC, Boston, Kansas, Foreigner, Molly Hatchet, Skynard, Dokken, Def Leppard, The Doobies, and Bob Segar to name a few. A lot of the glamour bands of the 80's & 90's.

I also like Staind, Nickelback, 3 Doors Down, Hoobastank, Train and Creed.


----------



## leveldrummer

Sprite42 said:


> Give me the rockers....


of all those bands... which ones qualify as "rockers" lol

just kiddin, 
hehe, heres a 80's metal joke for ya...
what has nine arms and sucks??

def leopard.


----------



## FortWayneFish

I grew up on acid rock on the west coast. Turned Heavy Metal in High School all the way down to the leather jacket and sneak a toke in the pocket.
Grew up and moved out on my own. Learned that a 12 hr job makes ones listening habits change a little.. 

I listen to everything older then Daughters LOL 
so if it came out before the new millineum I have probally lsitened to it.

Yngwie Malstein is a God but Yanni is easier to listen to on those days you wanna pull your hair out...
Of course Hank Junior could have been one of my Family becuase a lot of his songs hit at home. And who can leave out that Hotel California?

I'm feeling Old :-(


----------



## Ringo

BLUEGRASS, Flatt and Scruggs, Jimmy Martin, The Stanley Brothers, Flatt and Scruggs, Bill Monroe (thank you bill), Flatt and Scruggs, The Osborne Brothers, oh yeha FLATT AND SCRUGGS.

no rap, new country, rock, r&b, pop, elton john (that guy/girl is weird)
the old countrys good, like johnny cash, tom t hall, Flatt and scruggs, willie nelson, Lester Flatt. shall i go on???

FLATT AND SCRUGGS ''im gonna lay around the track, till the mail train comes back''


----------



## RockabillyChick

i go more by bands, but i mostly like Punk. and not all this lame emo wannabe pop/punk crap that's coming out now.

i like classic old school punk.

NOFX, Bad Religion, Pennywise, Operation Ivy/Rancid, Social Distortion, Sixer, Less Than Jake, Johnny Cash, OLP, Kidney Theives, Vast, Melvins, Enya, Static X, that's all i can think of right now


----------



## Sprite42

LD, what can I say! I am a southern gal. Those bands are about as 'rock' as I wanna get. Besides, if I can't understand enough of the words to sing along at the top of my voice (Notice...I didn't say I was any good! LOL), what thrill does that give me! If I tried to 'juke' to anything harder than that, I would prolly throw something out of wack!

Hey...that reminds me....I like Def Leppard, too! *blows raspberry at leveldrummer*


----------



## RockabillyChick

that's the nice thing about punk. most of the bands actually list their lyrics in the CD fold-out, and if they don't, you can still understand what they're saying about 90% of the time. NOFX has a few songs where THEY don't even know what they were saying because it really was just gibberish when they recorded it, but i sing along with them constantly. 

i like punk. big words, social and political commentary and oppinions. makes me feel smart.


----------



## PapaBear6801

I used to listen to just about anything, but now that I'm a little older, :wink: it's country all the way for me:-D


----------



## Georgia Peach

Sprite42- I love all of those too!


----------



## Torpedo

Sprite42 said:


> Give me the rockers.... AC/DC, Boston, Kansas, Foreigner, Molly Hatchet, *Skynard*, Dokken, Def Leppard, The Doobies, and Bob Segar to name a few. A lot of the glamour bands of the 80's & 90's.
> 
> I also like Staind, Nickelback, 3 Doors Down, Hoobastank, Train and Creed.


You cant say you like Lynyrd Skyn*y*rd unless you can spell it correctly :? 

--jk


----------



## Sprite42

I am actually surprised I got it half right! LOL

(Always a wise guy in the bunch *rolls eyes*)


----------



## FortWayneFish

The classics Alice Cooper, Kiss, Ozzy, Ac/Dc, Def Lep just to name a few...

Dokken who remembers them ? I mean thats like mid 1980's stuff lol most of the people responding to this thread where not even born yet LOL

How about RJD,The Stray Cats, Killer dwarves, anyone remember them ?


----------



## Sprite42

> I mean thats like mid 1980's stuff


Just when do you think I was growin' up?



> Dokken who remembers them ?


I guess the same folks who remember 3 Dog Night, Grand Funk, Black Sabbath, Pink Floyd.....need I list more? Hah, I just had that many more years to enjoy all the great stuff all you young pups missed! LOL


----------



## case sensitive

I pretty much like it all. 

I grew up on 60-70's rock, folk, and bluegrass (thanks to my dad). Then I started hanging around with some older guys and I got into 80's rock (Van Halen, Iron Maiden, etc). In the early-mid 90's I got into rap. I got over that, and went back to classic and modern rock. Now I like pretty much everything. In my CD/MP3 list you'll find it all. From AC/DC to Wyclef.


----------



## RockabillyChick

oh, i forgot about Rage Against the Machines. they kicked ass, but i don't like the new "Audio slave" thing they put together. Rage is the closest i will ever get to rap.


----------



## flamingo

ok, here's a big list of what I like lmao: 

Chiodos ,coheed and cambria, avenged sevenfold,, some marilyn manson, Hawthorne heights, fallout boy, StainD, some HIM, From First To Last, seether, AFI, As I lay dying, panic! at the disco, armor for sleep, hellogoodbye, the used, silverstein,taking back sunday, dashboard confessional, atreyu,jimmy eat world,my favorite accident,Lorene Drive and more...-

lol just copied off of myspace account. Right now my two favorite bands are chiodos and underOath.


----------



## ALFA WOLF

> Yeah, Johnny Cash kicks butt! Im kinda shocked that someone your age would like his music


Thier not the only one  jhonny cash is all over my limewire and ipod along with some modest mouse, All american rejects, stevie ray vaughn, yngwie malmstein, jimi hendrix, i play all thier music at concerts and some of my own killer stuff.
almost forgot AC/DC, system of a down, and a lot of other stuff but those peeps stick out the most at this time.


----------



## RockabillyChick

Flamingonhot is an EMO KID!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC1DA9A27ms&search=emo


----------



## goodie

Double post


----------



## goodie

RockabillyChick said:


> Flamingonhot is an EMO KID!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC1DA9A27ms&search=emo



Thats a good video.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

O.k. my list

Pixies/ Frank Black
Dinosaur Jr./ J.Mascis
Janes Addiction
Firehose/ Mike Watt (not FireHOUSE)
Radiohead 
Supersuckers
Turbonegro
Drive By Truckers
Coheed and Cambria
Half of RockabillyChick's band list + Fugazi
Hayseed/Dixie (Cracks me up)
Tenacious D
ect......

But I still a sucker for Guns & Roses, Motley Crue, Cinderella, Circus of Power and on the rare occasion a little Faster Pussycat. Yeah, I know. Its the S.E. MO coming out of me.:lol: 

Then sometimes its Jim Croce, CCR, Blue Oyster Cult, Neil Young ect....

I would add AC/DC, VH and Led Zep, but that seems like the main stuff of some of the local radio stations. Needless to say if I hear Jump one more time, so help me God, I'm gonna F'n shoot someone! :lol:

I can even do a little country. BUT, it can not be that "Tear in my beer" crap. Waylon/Willie/Cash and older.


----------



## flamingo

Umm I don't know if I should be mad or be laughing...................


----------



## Lydia

FortWayneFish said:


> Yanni is easier to listen to on those days you wanna pull your hair out...
> 
> And who can leave out that Hotel California?
> 
> I'm feeling Old


That shouldn't make you feel old...I'm a teenager and I LOVE Yanni and Hotel California...

Other than that, I like country...new, old, ancient...I like it all (except for a few songs I can't stand of course). I also like some oldies, a little bit of alternative, 2 rap songs (no cussing in them and they actually have some meaning), Josh Groban, some bluegrass, and Russel Watson.


----------



## goodie

flamingonhot said:


> Umm I don't know if I should be mad or be laughing...................


I'd say just laugh at it. The hair thing in the video cracked me up. Back in the late 80's I had the Tony Hawk hair-do, all in my face. So I get to laugh at myself now.


----------



## RockabillyChick

its called a reverse mullet.


----------



## goodie

^^^That makes total sense.


----------



## Guest

RockabillyChick said:


> Flamingonhot is an EMO KID!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC1DA9A27ms&search=emo


i love that song. i think it's absolutely hilarious. i have it on my mp3 player. :lol:

it's by Adam and Andrew for anyone who doesnt know. My friends showed it to me a while ago. we all had a good laugh about it. :lol:


----------



## flamingo

lol oh well, I just hate being labeled. People have been calling me goth lately..so I wear a black shirt and black shoes everyday...whoopdedoo. So I barely talk and seem like I want to kill someone half of the time lmao.

Ah well. It's my personality and the music I like so anybody who hates it or me can just go eh hemm..lets not finish this sentence. Pee shaw, I even like oldies so take that! err ok i'm just overtired here and bored so yeah...


----------



## ALFA WOLF

Omg Its True Flaming Hot Are U The New Jhonny Cash


----------



## flamingo

Yes, it's true...i am the next... hahah lmao ya ok then...

BTW theres an ON in th emiddle is ya haven't noticed heheh


----------



## dolphinkid

haha..... well i pretty much like any type of music, except metal & oldies.. (like before 80's) I pretty much grew up on Country, and that was like all that i would listen to. But, then pretty much when brother converted from country to different types,(he hates country now lol) i started opening up. ( I listen to pretty much the exact same music as my brother, actually he is the one that gets me hooked on alot of the bands i listen to at the moment.) But im pretty open to any type of music, cause ive got moms house thats country peeps, then dads where dad listens to kinda the same as brother, and then stepmom who listens to rap. I guess some of my favorite peeps are Green Day, The All-American Rejects, Fallout Boy, Hoobastank, Yellowcard, Lifehouse, 3 Doors Down, Simple Plan, Relient K, Good Charlete, Matchbox 20 (and the now just Rob Thomas), The Click Five, ...... umm..... yea, those are pretty much alot of the people i listen to the most, but like i said, im very open, so pretty much whatever is on the playlist i listen to..... I like alot of the alt, hip hop, pop, and not so much country as much as i used to, but i still like listening to it.

Amanda :fish:


----------



## RockabillyChick

the other day i saw a couple walking down the street. pretty girl, blonde hair, kind of an 80's outfit on with a long top that was half dress and those short ankle black stretch pants and high heels. looked good on her, even though i hate 80's clothes.

the other part of the couple looked like a butch chick. until i looked closer....no boobs. it was an EMO guy....with tight girls pants on, the reverse mullet, and like a plaid work shirt on....*shudders*


----------



## ALFA WOLF

lol emo people are weird in a weird way. ;/


----------



## flamingo

un huh...you all do that now. Anyone notice how talking about music gets turned into making fun of the way people look?


----------



## RockabillyChick

i have to add a few more. today i decided that i LOVE Fugazi. i stole my husband's CD's and listedn to Fugazi, pennywise, and NOFX all day at work.

i also love Tiger Army, and did i say Sixer before? cause sixer rules.

and flamingonhot, just calm down. why do you care what other people think so much?


----------



## dolphinkid

Hmmm...... Well honestly, i do kinda have to agree with what flamin is saying.... lets try not to turn this into any diss fest...... everyone has their own styles..... heck, for all you know there could be someone who doesnt like the way you look...Everyone has their own personalities...... would stink if the whole world looked/dressed/acted the same way.. would get pretty boring. someone you talk to everyday on here and could be best friends, for all you know they could dress a way you dont like... what, are you not going to talk to them anymore because of their style?? Internet is very open, and since you cant really "see" the person your talking to, if you say something like that and the person is what you are dissin on, ouch....... so like what my mom allways tells me, be careful what you say, it can come back and bite you in the butt some day. lol, just my 2 cents on the whole idea :roll:  

Amanda :fish:


----------



## flamingo

flamingonhot said:


> un huh...you all do that now. Anyone notice how talking about music gets turned into making fun of the way people look?



Ya cuz you know my post sounded all irate there and saying stop making fun of me. I did get mad and posted this long post but I decided to go back and get rid of most of it. Sometimes I can be annoying and stupid, i'll admit it.

I Just think it's sad because you call me emo then you go on to say that emo people are wierd and start making fun of them, so yeah i'm gonna get a little mad and probably going to think your making fun of me because well, you said I was emo in the earlier posts.

Also, yes I do care what people think about me extremely. When everyone in your school, even your "friends" make fun of you when all you do is sit there and read and try to be nice then you tend to be that way.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Anyone checked out the new Pearl Jam or the new Tool? They are both awesome albums. I have been hooked on the new Tool Album since it came out on the second.


----------



## lohachata

i told my daughter that if she ever played rap,hip hop,marilyn manson and a few others in my house i would make her deaf so she would hear anything..


----------



## lohachata

my tastes in music are quite eclectic.from hillbilly to regae to rock to jazz to yanni to classical to big band to blues..
my daughter is the same way..but i have to admit...she listens to crap too..
in the past i have broken a number of her cd's...some manson,but mostly rap..
can't stand a man that calls his mother,sisters and daughters ho's and b!tches..and preaches violating our laws
they need to be eradicated from the face of the earth.

i am a mean old geezer...aren't i...


----------



## sonofbreeder

sad to hear thats what u think lohachata i listen to alot of rap mostly down south rap and alot of underground mostly people like pastor troy,lil jon, rock ross, eminem ,dr. dre, snoop dogg, a lil 50 cent and mostly 2pac yeah i'm the odd one outta everyone on here lol but i listen to a very lil country but i hate most of it because my familys always shuving it down my throat all the time and a lil rock but i hate most of that new emo music just my opinon


----------



## msdolittle

flamingonhot said:


> Ya cuz you know my post sounded all irate there and saying stop making fun of me. I did get mad and posted this long post but I decided to go back and get rid of most of it. Sometimes I can be annoying and stupid, i'll admit it.
> 
> I Just think it's sad because you call me emo then you go on to say that emo people are wierd and start making fun of them, so yeah i'm gonna get a little mad and probably going to think your making fun of me because well, you said I was emo in the earlier posts.
> 
> Also, yes I do care what people think about me extremely. When everyone in your school, even your "friends" make fun of you when all you do is sit there and read and try to be nice then you tend to be that way.


I have a question though...........what's wrong with EMO? I admit, I never knew there was a word to describe the style but......I rather like it actually. I guess I don't see what there is to make fun of?


----------



## msdolittle

IloveCichlids said:


> Anyone checked out the new Pearl Jam or the new Tool? They are both awesome albums. I have been hooked on the new Tool Album since it came out on the second.



I LOVE Tool......they're one of my favorite bands. I was severely disappointed with this new album. To me it sounds like a collection of "B sides"..... Like they were just messing around in the studio and said, "hey, lets make an album out of this"...... I think there are what, THREE actual songs on the whole album? I do really like those very few songs but the rest of the album had me snoring...... Really bummed me out. I was all excited for it.


----------



## msdolittle

msdolittle said:


> I have a question though...........what's wrong with EMO? I admit, I never knew there was a word to describe the style but......I rather like it actually. I guess I don't see what there is to make fun of?



And one more thing Flam..... I know its hard, but try not to worry so much what people think. High school kids are MEAN and often it has nothing to do with the person they're making fun of. I've learned that often the ones who pick on others actually have really low self esteem themselves. They pick on other people as a way to make them feel better about themselves. Don't sweat it, high school is such a short time. You'll be rid of the jerks soon.


----------



## Ringo

> Josh Groban, some bluegrass


i think i like you lydia    

i think if all of the bands mentioned got together and played, FLATT AND SCRUGGS could (wait would) kick some seriuos butt


----------



## lohachata

yeah...but flam is a hooligan...a pretty smart kid.it is part of my job to bug him ,
because i kind of like him..i could care less wht he looks like..he is ok with me.he is going to go a long way in life...
as long as he listens to me....lol
flam...you just keep on truckin..tell the clowns to bite your shorts..


----------



## msdolittle

lohachata said:


> yeah...but flam is a hooligan...a pretty smart kid.it is part of my job to bug him ,
> because i kind of like him..i could care less wht he looks like..he is ok with me.he is going to go a long way in life...
> as long as he listens to me....lol
> flam...you just keep on truckin..tell the clowns to bite your shorts..


Yeah! That's right.


----------



## Ghetto

I'll listen to anything, though I mostly listen to rap.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Lester Flatt gave me bad directions once when I was lost.
Ooh, that reminds me. I almost ran over Ted Nugent! ( It was on the same trip, which is why it reminded me. )
It's a long story not worth telling.


----------



## leveldrummer

TheOldSalt said:


> Lester Flatt gave me bad directions once when I was lost.
> Ooh, that reminds me. I almost ran over Ted Nugent! ( It was on the same trip, which is why it reminded me. )
> It's a long story not worth telling.


then why the heck did you even bring it up? just a name dropper huh? lol, you sure are strange salt.


----------



## Ringo

what year did lester flatt give you bad directions?


----------



## CVV1

Im on flamingonhot's side rite now. You guys are call ing people like me EMO, well we are going to dress how we want to dress and listen to what we wanna listen to. You dont have to sit and critizize people because they dont wear what the media says is "fashionable". You guys need to open your mind a bit and accept people for who they are. For me the whole wearing tight pants has made me popular with some girls and some stupid popular people who have never heard of the word "difference". I hate that "Emo song". They have a rap one too. Look for that. Open your minds and accept difference. So shut up. I hope the people who said emo people are weird should be banned immediately. Thats unfair to me and flaimingonhot. Not saying Flamingonhot is emo or anything but he is defending that way.


----------



## Ringo

SpoiledFishies said:


> what year did lester flatt give you bad directions?


HMMMM? salt???

and i would LOVE to hear the story (big fan)


----------



## fishfreaks

Can't we all just get along? We each have the right as to what we like and what we dont like...Let's play nice now


----------



## Guest

AshleytheGreat said:


> That not different, EVERYONE your age [including myself] listens to that stuff.
> 
> 
> Ummm, im the the #1 EMINEM fan
> 
> 
> But i guess I cant cause im emo, right guys? hahhaah


I used to like eminem but soon after me starting to like him his music turned bad so I stopped liking him. But I like rap, hip hop and country music.


----------



## CVV1

RockabillyChick said:


> the other day i saw a couple walking down the street. pretty girl, blonde hair, kind of an 80's outfit on with a long top that was half dress and those short ankle black stretch pants and high heels. looked good on her, even though i hate 80's clothes.
> 
> the other part of the couple looked like a butch chick. until i looked closer....no boobs. it was an EMO guy....with tight girls pants on, the reverse mullet, and like a plaid work shirt on....*shudders*


Funny you say that. Alot of the bands at warped tour wear clothes like that.


----------



## Lydia

CVV1 said:


> Im on flamingonhot's side rite now. You guys are call ing people like me EMO, well we are going to dress how we want to dress and listen to what we wanna listen to. You dont have to sit and critizize people because they dont wear what the media says is "fashionable". You guys need to open your mind a bit and accept people for who they are. For me the whole wearing tight pants has made me popular with some girls and some stupid popular people who have never heard of the word "difference". I hate that "Emo song". They have a rap one too. Look for that. Open your minds and accept difference. So shut up. I hope the people who said emo people are weird should be banned immediately. Thats unfair to me and flaimingonhot. Not saying Flamingonhot is emo or anything but she is defending that way.


So people should be banned for stating their opinion?

Flaming is a guy.


----------



## CVV1

Well they are flaming me so should they be banned??? THey don't have to call flamingonhot an EMO kid, thats flaming.


----------



## Cichlid Man

You can't beat a nice bit of Dirty South, these are some of the artists which I think are quite talanted:

BunB
Pimp C
Mike Jones
Paul Wall 
Slim Thug
Scarface
Lil' Jon
Ying Yang Twins
Big Tuck
50 Cent
Lloyd Banks
Snoop Dogg
Ice Cube
Fat Joe

And many others.

Keep it trill!


----------



## fishboy

my taste has changed alittle, i still like alot of classic rock but now I like Metal, Punk, Ska, and Skacore. Bands like The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, Reel Big Fish, Streetlight Manifesto, Metallica, The Specials, and The Toasters are all amazing


----------



## msdolittle

Holy crap......I haven't even thought about the MMBT's in a long time!! Are they still making new albums? I used to like them years ago......


----------



## harif87

I got one word "Metallic" and with that word i serve you an "a" to give you the best band of all time. Yes you guessed it METALLICA!! The funny part is i love metal but i also lovve older arabic music and symphony music. Its all so beautiful!And the even funnier part is that i got to love symphonies and arabic music because of heavyyy mettalll.......
PS Tool is also a great band


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Dallas Green's City and Colour...


----------



## highliner

Another 'Tallica fan here...they've been my fave for half my life (long time  )....rock music wouldn't be what it is today without those guys.

Another band that's came along in the last decade or so and blown me away is Tool- I like everything they've ever done, Including Maynard's stuff with APC...am I the only one out here who thinks "10,000 Days" kicks @$$?

Looking back through this thread, I see others who share my taste in music; nice to see it's not just my wife & me....


----------



## highliner

FortWayneFish said:


> I grew up on acid rock on the west coast. Turned Heavy Metal in High School all the way down to the leather jacket and sneak a toke in the pocket.
> Grew up and moved out on my own. Learned that a 12 hr job makes ones listening habits change a little..
> 
> (Not Necessarily.... )
> 
> I'm feeling Old :-(


Me too....nice to see you on here, Robert.


----------



## Bear

CAKE!!! and a lot of other 90's stuff mostly


----------

